# Hello!



## usmcwife.em

:D:DMy name is Emily, I am happily married and loving my life. The only thing that would possibly make my life better, would be having a baby. My husband and I have been TTC for almost 3 years, but so far no luck. We both love children, we have 4 neices and a nephew, and we have a Godson and Goddaughter. We are more than ready to start a family of our own! :flower: Anyhow, he is a Marine Reservist and works full time in a custom bake shop and I am currently working in retail. We live in Florida and try to take a vacation together at least once a year. I love reading, writing (although I can never find anything to write about...), singing, dancing, shopping, swimming, traveling, and trying new things. I love shows that make you think, my favorites include all of the CSIs, House, NCIS (the original, not a big fan of LA). We watch American Pickers and Pawn Stars as well as Cupcake Wars, Ultimate Cakeoff, and anything with Alton Brown. I'm socially awkward and sometimes say things that weird people out. LOL. Any questions? Please ask away! I love to talk!!


----------



## v2007

:hi:

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## smokey

Welcome to BnB :hi:


----------



## Nikki_K

usmcwife.em said:


> :D:DMy name is Emily, I am happily married and loving my life. The only thing that would possibly make my life better, would be having a baby. My husband and I have been TTC for almost 3 years, but so far no luck. We both love children, we have 4 neices and a nephew, and we have a Godson and Goddaughter. We are more than ready to start a family of our own! :flower: Anyhow, he is a Marine Reservist and works full time in a custom bake shop and I am currently working in retail. We live in Florida and try to take a vacation together at least once a year. I love reading, writing (although I can never find anything to write about...), singing, dancing, shopping, swimming, traveling, and trying new things. I love shows that make you think, my favorites include all of the CSIs, House, NCIS (the original, not a big fan of LA). We watch American Pickers and Pawn Stars as well as Cupcake Wars, Ultimate Cakeoff, and anything with Alton Brown. I'm socially awkward and sometimes say things that weird people out. LOL. Any questions? Please ask away! I love to talk!!


Hi emily! Welcome! You sound just like me although my name's Nikki, I like in the UK and my hubby isn't a marine reservist, LOL. 
I wish you all the best TTC and hope you get some happy news soon :)

Baby dust x x:hugs:


----------



## Nikki_K

** live in the Uk not like, LOL**


----------



## PandaLuv31

:hi: Welcome to BnB & good luck with ttc! :flower: 

(Just an idea, maybe you could write about your ttc journey. Also, many of the ladies have online journals on here if that is something you are interested in). 

All the best! :flow:


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome :flow:

My husbands a Marine too but active duty! :)


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## MrsWag

Welcome :hi:


----------



## christylove

hello and welcome to bnb......... happy to see you here and baby dust to you.


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## usmcwife.em

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! 

Panda - Thanks for the idea! I think I'll try that...

Waiting - Where are you guys stationed?


----------



## nickyc230891

welcome :)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

usmcwife.em said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes!
> 
> Panda - Thanks for the idea! I think I'll try that...
> 
> Waiting - Where are you guys stationed?

We are in Oklahoma right now for my husband's class. But usually at Camp Pendleton. :)


----------



## Emerald

Hi :wave: :D xx


----------



## usmcwife.em

Waiting2bMommy said:


> usmcwife.em said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the warm welcomes!
> 
> Panda - Thanks for the idea! I think I'll try that...
> 
> Waiting - Where are you guys stationed?
> 
> We are in Oklahoma right now for my husband's class. But usually at Camp Pendleton. :)Click to expand...


Hubs is familiar with Pendleton, we may be over that way if things work out. He's Reserves right now, but considering going Active in the Spring when his EAS comes around. Not sure yet.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

usmcwife.em said:


> Waiting2bMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usmcwife.em said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the warm welcomes!
> 
> Panda - Thanks for the idea! I think I'll try that...
> 
> Waiting - Where are you guys stationed?
> 
> We are in Oklahoma right now for my husband's class. But usually at Camp Pendleton. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hubs is familiar with Pendleton, we may be over that way if things work out. He's Reserves right now, but considering going Active in the Spring when his EAS comes around. Not sure yet.Click to expand...

Oh very cool. We are supposed to do Oklahoma again then hawaii. But Pendleton is the best. If you get there you will love it.


----------



## christylove

hi there,
just stopping by to see how is everything going for you. well i hope. :)


----------



## usmcwife.em

I'm good. Actually, I'm great. Decided to go home and see my family for a couple days while I'm off work. Well.. When I say "decided" I mean hubby convinced me. LOL. So I may be MIA for a few days.


----------



## christylove

oh i hope that you have a blast:) enjoy your time off of work :)


----------



## xCookieDough

*Welcome to BnB honey and GL! Enjoy your time here! PM me if you just want a chat 

---xo*


----------



## usmcwife.em

Feeling so refreshed after my mini vacation to see the family.. Got to meet my 2 week old Goddaughter, but when I left sat in the car for about 15 mins bawling. It sucks that I can't even be genuinely happy for others because I want this so much.. Just so frustrated right now.. Thought this might be our month because everything was becoming "normal" (cycles 28 days, OPKs + on CD14) but this month no +OPK and feeling extremely depressed about it all.. Just wish that things would even out and stay that way.. Sorry for ranting and raving, but needed to get that off my chest..


----------



## sleepaidsrevi

Welcome to babyandbumpfile:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Arun/Desktop/images.jpg


----------



## christylove

rant and rave all you need that is what we are here for :)..... however i am going to need you to keep the faith......:)


----------



## usmcwife.em

Thanks :) I'm keeping the faith, some times are just a little harder than others. Thinking maybe I did Ov, just earlier than I thought. Didn't start the OPKs until CD 13-15, so maybe it was a little earlier this month.. I need to get a little more organized about all this stuff! After almost 4 years, you'd think I'd have it down to a science.. I did for a while, but in the midst of the move last year, charts got misplaced and life got hectic. It's been tough getting the motivation to start all over.. Guess there's no time like the present! :D

Hope you're having a great week!


----------



## christylove

you're right about it being no time like the presesnt :) start this cycle as if it was the first one you started...... the past 4 years don't exist..... this is cycle 1 what things are you going to try..... past issues can only be today's problems if you let them..... hold you head high and remember for every why there is a why not.... example why haven't i been able to concieve?!!!! God," why not wait on me my child."


----------



## usmcwife.em

I'm gonna start a TTC Journal on here and start charting BBTs as well as OPKs. In 3 days I should be starting a new cycle, so here goes nothing! :)


----------



## christylove

and i will be stalking :)


----------



## usmcwife.em

Lol. Ok. Maybe you'll be able to help me then. :)


----------



## christylove

as much as i can :) let me know the name of it :)


----------



## usmcwife.em

Will do :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hi: welcome to bnb!


----------



## CuddleBunny

Hello there, welcome to BnB! :)


----------

